# Rapid Fire Brazilian Jiujitsu Takedown Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 28, 2007)

Rapid fire Brazilian jiujitsu takedown video clip.  Enjoy.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool looking, if a bit impractical in places.  Flash gi's too, look at all those shiny patches.


----------

